# Campagnolo Chorus Pro Fit Plus Pedals experiences



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am looking into getting a pair of Campagnolo Chorus Pro Fit Plus Pedals, but, i need to hear from people that have them.

let me know what you like and do not like. how easy are they to unclip and clip in?

overall quality?


thank you


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I rode a pair of Campy Pro-Fit Chorus pedals from about 2000 to 2008, and I'd still be using that pair if I hadn't have been able to filch a pair of Campy Pro-Fit Record pedals from my wife.

Cons: 

Campy Chorus Pro-Fits weigh considerably more than other modern mid and high-end pedals. 

They're easier to clip into than the various Times I've tried, but I have to say that they're slightly (perhaps 10%) more difficult to clip into than my old Looks.

They don't get your foot quite as close to the spindle as some other, more modern pedals do. 

Pros:

Absolutely, utterly reliable. The bearing is as perfect now as when I bought them. (The pedals are now on my wife's second bike -- an old Colnago.)

I have never, not once, had an unintended release...something that used to happen to me every once in a while with the Looks.

I have never, not once, had a Shimano SPD type situation where you think you've clicked in but really haven't. 

Never, not once, has the pedal refused to release my foot when I've wanted to clip out (another happy situation I used to face with my SPD's).

The performance of the pedal is essentially unfazed by dirt, mud or grime. The worst thing that happens when there's dirt is that the pedal-cleat surface begins to creak.

No matter what shoe I've used, the pedal has always been comfortable. No hot spots. Yes, when the cleats begin to wear, the pedal-cleat interface isn't quite as rock stable & secure as it is when the cleats are new, but they're still quite stable by any reasonable standard.

The amount of float the pedals offers is absolutely perfect.

They are beautiful to look at.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

they are very good, but i would describe them as reliable, very well built, class best longevity, secure and with very smooth bearings that you'll likely never change and marvel instead on how they seem to get better with age.

however, i found them to clog up the cleat easily with mud or dirt, just standing on the nature strip while stopped. (the dirt collects under the hook easily making engagement impossible)

they are not cutting edge or light. compared to keo 2 max, they have a larger stack height (just a few mils around 3mm), a smaller clip in target, harder to get cleats (and usually more expensive), and smaller spring loaded float of around 6 vs 9 degrees. You can get fixed cleats in both systems.

as for weight, chorus probably have 330g, modern 2max around 260g for the pedals alone. Campag system also has a separate metal hook for the cleat which is a costly item, but being metal, not something i have ever changed with more than 25k kms on the system. This also probably makes their cleats a bit heavier too.

if concerned with weight, maybe consider record ones, at around 260-70g, but they are otherwise identical to chorus and centaur, complete with stack, clip in area and float limitations if that is of concern to you.

personally, bit disappointed in campy not developing pedals, and given the cancelled centaur and just offer record and chorus (at a bit too expensive price for the retro specs IMHO), i don't think the wise money is on these unless you have a campy or all metal penchant.

in which case i say explore it, it's definitely a solid pedal.

more opinions here of course:
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/drivetrain/pedals/campagnolo/PRD_28048_2503crx.aspx


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

so. will the 2009 Look Keo 2 Max Carbon be a better option?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

depends on what you call 'better'.

campy have not developed the pedals at all since i got my 03/04 daytona pedals. i recall campy wanted out of pedals and instead they have decided on slowly killing it by reducing the line and ceasing development. shame.

still using them on my chorus 11 - needless to say, everything else campy has radically changed. I think for the price they want for the current stuff its a bit of a joke. FWIW, i'm pretty decently happy with my pedals, but the centaur/daytona was a comparative bargain (i paid only $85 at the time back in 05).

i think for sure there is more value in keo 2 max, bit better performance specs, and lighter. the carbon is no different at all - not even the bearings, its just 8g lighter per pedal (claimed).

i'm thinking there's a reason why keos have become the de facto road race standard for the buying public.

If i were building a classic all italian as i could colnago master light, a bike i wanted to last for years and years and never get rid of - i'd spring for the chorus perhaps... as i said, campy are definite longevity kings. 

cutting edge race bike, i would get the keo 2 max. There is the consideration of cost, chorus from my usual sources are around $230-40, and much more for record !?!??

keo 2 max at the same store is only around $120. So i'd definately risk it. Bang for buck, compatibility, and ease of getting replaceable hardware (cleats and cleat covers, as well as a choice of fixed, 4.5 and 9 degrees float vs, campy's 6 or none and no covers or grip options), i think Keo 2 max (which uses same cleats as keos!) is a better deal at the moment.

Looks like campy could eventually kill off their pedals (won't be surprised), and thus the little support that is presently available for them will likely further diminish as they lose market share and presence.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Look, not time, makes the KEOs btw.

as for will the KEO 2 MAXs be better, it's too soon to tell, but they seem to be the same keo pedals, with bigger platform, and a metal insert to eliminate premature pedal body wear and ensuing play, so it should be reliable evolution, rather than a new product.

again, still uses the original keo cleats which are unchanged.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

thank you wanski and Mapei, i will give the Look Keo 2 Max a try. it will be easy to sell if i do not like them. i am going to miss the double entry feature of the Speedplays, but, as long as my knee does not hurt any more, it will be worth it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks own the patent on the triangle pedals and Campy & Shimano have to license from them. The new carbon Keo is pretty nice and your cleat won't slip when walk on concrete, I prefer alum pedals over carbon version.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Veloci1,

Here is a great deal from PRK for Keo carbon pedals, check out the old vs newer sersion comparosion.

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=P0023


----------

